#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Folklore Myths & Urban Legends >  >  >  Animal signs and symbols

## MiaVenezia

I was just wondering if anyone has studied our animal friends, and the meanings behind their appearances. Has anyone had a powerful experience with an animal apparition? In person, in a dream or meditation? Whenever an animal appears to me, I feel awe for how similar they are to us, and yet, how different they are from us, at the same time. I feel grateful that the animal appeared to me, but aside from that, I am confused as to what I'm supposed to take away from the experience. Perhaps it is an omen, perhaps it means nothing. A few days ago, I saw a fox, in a parking lot. I have never seen a fox before.

Anyway, I thought this might lead to an interesting discussion. I'm interested to hear others' experiences.

Mia

----------


## AlchemicEnchanter

Wow, I have quite a lot of stories with this one.

1) The spirit animal. I heard a lot of stuff about people finding a 'spirit guide' to help teach them in their path. This wasn't so much to teach them about the world, but about yourself and your shortcomings, to become a better person. I went into the desired trance to find mine, and came up empty handed, the only vision of a small orange transparent egg. I was greatly confused. So, being of the occult I immediately set about scrying. (one of my specialties) I discovered a scene in a small room (possibly a hotel) with a window looking out onto a snow covered slope. Somehow I knew, that it would be there that I discovered my spirit animal. Much to my surprise, a few weeks later my parents told me we would go on a skiing trip next week, and sure enough, we ended up staying at the hotel from my vision. It wasn't until late at night that I went into a dream-like state where the animal was revealed to me. It was a bee. For me, this was the embodiment of my childhood fear. Honestly, I hated the idea of having my spirit guide be a bee. So, I stopped it right then and there. 

2) The next story is about my pet dog. You see, she's been getting pretty old and senile. More often than not, she forgets meals, and goes into spaztic barking trips only because she forgot she wasn't alone in the room. So needless to say, shes actually been more active in her old age. MY mom, sister, and father all get really annoyed when this happens and often yell at her to 'hush' and 'go to bed'. But that never works. Not anymore. It would seem she's forgotten those commands. So this is where I decided to intervene with a bit of occulture. I discovered that if I can fully relax my body, and put all of my will into relaxation, and sharing it with my dog, I can make her calm down instantly. It started with a simple touch. I would touch her back, and the noise would stop, her tense body would relax, and she would lay down or sit next to me. As it progressed I was able to merely enter the state from across the room and force my will upon her, making her relax even without my touch. Now, unfortunately, I'm at college, and her spaz fits haven't got any better. Even more humerously, my parents can't seem to figure out how I was able to keep the dog under control when I'm around. One things for sure, there is power in suggestion, and even more so from the occult standpoint.

3) My familiar. Not much to tell here, everything went by the book. The only thing I didn't expect (mind you this is a spirit familiar) was that it would be a combination of animals. I came out as a mix of a grey cay with an orange nose, yellow eyes, and no tail. It also had a large green beetle-like shell, slightly iridescent in color. From beneath the shell four white fronds extended like drapery, two from each side. and growing out of it's ears was a long pair of orange moth-like antennae. I have yet to 'birth' the familiar (split it from my soul) but plan to in the future. The ironic thing, is that the combination of animals directly corresponds to my elemental alignment. My familiar is this combination: Moth (air), beetle (air), and cat (water). My alignment is two parts air and one part water. I have not disclosed my familiars name, only for sake of protecting it. IT would seem a familiar does not have a common name, only a soul name which gives you domain over the creature. 

There are more stories but I'll leave it at that since I have to go. Hope you find these interesting!

----------

